# Shifting Gears with Aaron Kaufman



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

10pm tonight on Discovery - should be interesting to see what the ex Gas Monkey comes up with


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

andy665 said:


> 10pm tonight on Discovery - should be interesting to see what the ex Gas Monkey comes up with


Just flicked by that, didn't realise it was his show:wall: i'll Record to next one on plus 1:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Was it any good?

I did find the approach of slamming everything to the floor, air ride and crate engine got a bit tired on FnL.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Struggled to get in to the episode last night - will persevere with it for 1 -2 more


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Struggled to get in to the episode last night - will persevere with it for 1 -2 more


How come Andy? I hadn't realised it was starting so might set it on the planner to record.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

A little bit of trivia for you. 

The opening credit sequence for the UK edition of this was filmed at the Old Bones workshop near Andover where my E Type is being restored.

I don't have access to the Discovery channel having sacked Sky so I can't tell you more.

Peter


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

macca666 said:


> How come Andy? I hadn't realised it was starting so might set it on the planner to record.


Subject matter of the build did not really interest me - a rock crawler but did not seem to flow either - early days yet hence why I will keep watching


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Kind of interested in their Scout build and the KOH event, but my god are they dragging it out !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not feeling it so far... probably due to the uninteresting machine, event, people and taking an age to get through it...

I'll give it another few episodes those how it goes....but a mediocre 2/10 so far from me...

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Watched it over the weekend and have to say not really feeling it I got an instant hit feeling with S1 of GMG and have stuck with it, but,,, he does have a lot to live up to so will watch another couple of shows before I know for certain,,,,


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I’m quite enjoying the slow-burn approach. First episode was a bit of a drag, but enjoyed Ep 2 more.

Has to be different from FnL, otherwise what’s the point? These builds will hopefully be more eclectic. 

Plus it’s a new team, faces we haven’t necessarily warmed to yet. 

I’ll give it a fair crack.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually am enjoying it so far. I'm into anything that shows a bit of engineering and nitty gritty, I don't want them to turn it into a reality show where we don't really see anything. 

Sick of us viewers being treated like nonces.


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Grin said:


> I'm quite enjoying the slow-burn approach. First episode was a bit of a drag, but enjoyed Ep 2 more.
> 
> Has to be different from FnL, otherwise what's the point? These builds will hopefully be more eclectic.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed Ep 2 a little more as I stopped at the end of Ep 1 as I wasn't really feeling it..... I will give it more of a chance though.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Just seems to be him talking alot and not really showing much of the build which can get quite interesting tbh 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't really enjoy the whole season, all 6 episodes! 

It was just Aaron talking a lot and building things just for himself. The opening sequence was quite promising, quite cinematic and a really nice car but it went down hill from there, ending up with him racing a truck. 

Normally I would say this wouldn't get a second series but Richard Rawlings is one of the producers and he will give it another go in sure.


----------

